# An icon returns: all-new Audi TT makes its U.S. debut at LA Auto Show



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

http://www.audiusanews.com/pressrelease/3858/1/icon-returns-all-new-audi-tt-makes-its

Of Note:
All models feature quattro permanent all-wheel drive....

Audi drive select system standard.

Standard magnetic ride suspension on TTS.

The TT will be available as coupe and roadster and the TTS will be available as a coupe only.

All TT models are available with a six-speed dual clutch S tronic® transmission...

The Audi TT Coupe and Roadster will feature a 2.0L TFSI engine with 220 hp and 258 lb-ft of torque.

The sporty Audi TTS Coupe will feature a turbo 2.0L TFSI engine with 292 hp and 280 lb-ft of torque.

The TT and TTS will arrive on US shores during the second half of 2015 as 2016 model year vehicles.
Pricing and equipment will be announced closer to on sale date.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

292 hp? What happened to the 310? I'll be ready in 2016 summer.........for a TTS.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I'm totally depressed*

I am lusting for Mk 3 TTS roadster and now they won't sell me one? I'm already depressed that they never offered the RS as a roadster. The base Mk 3 is not a significant enough upgrade to make me trade in my Mk 2 early.

This really sucks!


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

GaBoYnFla said:


> 292 hp? What happened to the 310? I'll be ready in 2016 summer.........for a TTS.


This is no a surprise, it was expected. The S3 has a similar difference.
I have found Horsepower is a complicated subject, with a lot of different units and test methods.
Here is the what I know, and there is likely more to it still.

Firstly the 310 is PS, not HP.
The maximum power output figures are quoted in PS (or Pferdestärke, which is the metric equivalent of brake horsepower).
To convert to brake horsepower, divide the PS figure by 1.0139. That takes it to 306 HP.

Next is the fact that North America gets different versions of the EA888 engine.
See this thread as an example, no MPI for North America.


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...l-injection-(mpi)-as-seen-with-the-Euro-model


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

> All TT models are available with a six-speed dual clutch S tronic® transmission...


"Available" with a DSG makes it sound like the standard is a manual.

I know it's wishful thinking, but...


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Do you also believe in Santa Clause and Easter Bunny? *



jsausley said:


> "Available" with a DSG makes it sound like the standard is a manual.
> 
> I know it's wishful thinking, but...


I suspect DSG has slightly better gas mileage numbers and the USA CAFE requirements are forcing us to automatics for all mainstream cars. You'll only see an Audi manual in limited production models like the Mk 2 TTRS because they do not impact fleet mileage too much.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

jsausley said:


> "Available" with a DSG makes it sound like the standard is a manual.
> 
> I know it's wishful thinking, but...


It is wishful thinking. I suspect the press release was written by someone who subscribes to the "only tell them what they are getting, focus on the positive" style of writing marketing materials. Unfortunately that can lead to some confusion.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I suspect DSG has slightly better gas mileage numbers and the USA CAFE requirements are forcing us to automatics for all mainstream cars. You'll only see an Audi manual in limited production models like the Mk 2 TTRS because they do not impact fleet mileage too much.


Because of terrible testing perhaps. Manuals get much better mileage though if driven properly. Sad.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*True in the old days of slush-O-matics but not now*



jsausley said:


> Because of terrible testing perhaps. Manuals get much better mileage though if driven properly. Sad.


The DSG is direct drive and has much faster shifts compared to a manual. The more time you have the engine driving the wheels, the less energy is wasted. Same reason why acceleration numbers for almost all sports cars are faster with the auto than a manual. The mpg differences today are small between manual and auto, typically only 1-2 mpg.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Have you felt how lazy the shifts are when just cruising? I highly doubt shift speed contributes in any meaningful way


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I highly doubt shift speed contributes in any meaningful way


Really? Ask a F1 team....ask Indycar teams....R18 Audi teams.....and on and on.....makes a big difference.....and it's so smooth when it shifts. Btw, when you back off your manual cars throttle, the throttle closes slowing the turbo and takes a little to rebuild that speed. That has been reduce due to dump valves but the best thing is when the shifts are so fast, the turbo never slows! All the twin clutch cars are faster than their manual counter parts.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Really? Ask a F1 team....ask Indycar teams....R18 Audi teams.....and on and on.....makes a big difference.....and it's so smooth when it shifts. Btw, when you back off your manual cars throttle, the throttle closes slowing the turbo and takes a little to rebuild that speed. That has been reduce due to dump valves but the best thing is when the shifts are so fast, the turbo never slows! All the twin clutch cars are faster than their manual counter parts.


I meant in regard to fuel economy.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I meant in regard to fuel economy.


Oh.....sorry about that....as Rosanne Roseanna Danna would say "never mind!"


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

A TTS 3.6 FSI quattro DSG could work in the US i think.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I forgot to mention the tranny computer*



JohnLZ7W said:


> I meant in regard to fuel economy.


As much as we like to think we are all great drivers, in most cases the TT computers make much better decisions relative to fuel economy than we do after evaluating all the drive train and motion sensor data. Again, the overall improvement is small but when you are trying to meet CAFE fleet requirements, every little bit helps. That is why some manufacturers are supplying low rolling resistance tires as OEM at the expense of performance to eek out an extra half mile per gallon.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> As much as we like to think we are all great drivers, in most cases the TT computers make much better decisions relative to fuel economy than we do


I agree but that's true for any automatic transmission. The fact that DSG has dual clutches doesn't inherently give it better fuel economy. I think the original assertion that manual transmissions tend to have slightly worse fuel economy is down to test procedures. When the EPA tests a car with a manual transmission they may not be shifting at the optimal point for fuel economy. With an automatic they are guaranteed to be shifting exactly as the manufacturer intended.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

That's sort of disappointing. I've seen the car in person over here in Germany, and I just spent way too much of this rainy day learning all I could about the new TT - pouring over its aggressive good looks, its advanced tech, all the while appreciating that it will have a solid foundation of basic VW goodness. I began to think that when I'm ready to have a second/weekend/toy car again, this could be it - my first TT since my '01 Roadster. So, no Roadster TT-S, apparently no manuals (which honestly shouldn't be a surprise, I guess) and I see the TT engine is down on torque, too, from the 272 lb-ft Euro version. I suppose the TT Roadster is a tune away from TT-S performance anyway, so that isn't a big deal; but the lack of a manual (even though I own a 2015 GTI with DSG) is unfortunate, given that this car will fill the fun toy role for many owners, as it would for me. In that role, I think a manual is most desirable.

VW of America's restrictive product packaging annoys me at times, but as an "outsider" who hasn't owned an Audi since 2006, Audi's seems as bad or worse, at least on the only Audis I'm interested in - the A3 family, and the TT. It's this inflexibility that drives me back towards Porsche - tough problem, I know - at least there, everything is possible - still some annoying packaging going on, but you _can_ get what you want.

Still, the proof is ultimately in the drive, not the tech specs - so I will wait until then; maybe a TT Quattro will check all the driving dynamic boxes...


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

If DSG seems more fuel efficient it's because people over Rev manuals and generally do not drive them properly. 

All mileage records have been accomplished with manuals. See the 70+ MPG TDI Passat that broke the record a few years ago and compare that to the best DSG mileage in Audi's recent A3 competition, which was in the 50s.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

Pictures from the show:
http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=...4/02 Event Photos - Audi Show Photos;i=0;pg=1


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*EPA does not test cars for mileage*



JohnLZ7W said:


> I agree but that's true for any automatic transmission. The fact that DSG has dual clutches doesn't inherently give it better fuel economy. I think the original assertion that manual transmissions tend to have slightly worse fuel economy is down to test procedures. When the EPA tests a car with a manual transmission they may not be shifting at the optimal point for fuel economy. With an automatic they are guaranteed to be shifting exactly as the manufacturer intended.


The EPA has the manufacturer test the cars according to a speed/stop/start pattern that EPA specifies. The manufacturers are free to select gears and shift points to maximize test perfromanc3e. So the manufacturer knows the test, provides the cars and drivers, and can analyze the test to death to determine optimal manual shift points etc prior to the test to eek out the maximum MPG. In fact the EPA has recently fined several Japanese manufacturers because they had their test drivers game the test results.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Gonna try to go to the Auto Show over the weekend to check the MKIII TT :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

